# What "GENERALITIES" do you see as you read forum posts...???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

There are recurring themes & patterns. WITHOUT being mean or vicious, what patterns do you see with-in posts on this forum and other similar subject forums......???

Example: On the positive side I see a strong desire by members to be helpful and answer questions to the best of their experience.

On the other side I see a pattern of defensively defending the choices one has made, and a failure to day by day review those choices based on evolving ever changing assessment of risks.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Example: On the positive side I see a strong desire by members to be helpful and answer questions to the best of their experience.
My views?? I see the other side as you do, but my opinion?:scratch If you are here asking questions, then do it your way after reading all suggestions.
It's called the learning process.:congrat:
I research; I read; I do.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

_"What "GENERALITIES" do you see as you read forum posts...???"_

I've done my research and leaning towards ABC. Anyone have experience with ABC and willing to share?

XYZ is better!

What's a ABC?

I got a M&M for 1/2 the price from Five Finger Eddy.

I like your Avatar!

Don't mean to hijack the OP but..

Moon Beam! I see you back on the forum. Where you been buddy! Robin Banks.

I have a ABC and it has been reliable and well worth the cost.

I didn't bother reading all of the reply's. I got a M&M for 1/2 the price from friend of a friend.

Robin Banks. Lost my food stamps, lost my get out of jail free card, another girl friend threw me out so I've been busy trying to find a place to live. Stealing the neighbors DSL so I could get back online. Moon Beam.

Moon Beam. Yea I know what you mean. My GF tried to get me arrest for beating her up again. I told her if she did then I'd throw her and the 5 brats (3 of them ain't mine anyway) out. Robin Banks.

Did too! Didn't either! Did too!

I didn't bother reading all of the reply's...

You are a narrowed mind, long haired, pinko commie!

This post has been closed for violating Forum rules - Moderator.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared. It becomes an ego thing of I am more prepared than you. (Note: I am guilty of this, and I apologize, I am sorry) Pride go'th before the fall.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared. It becomes an ego thing of I am more prepared than you. (Note: I am guilty of this, and I apologize, I am sorry) Pride go'th before the fall.


If you do notice any "smug", just ignore them and go on your way.

Those types have a way of self destructing and wont be a problem for long.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I find myself surfing the thread names hoping to see a new subject. I'd say that 70% of the threads are recirculated from other threads mostly by newer members. I see nothing wrong with this because as time goes on the answers to any given subject could change.

Here are a few of the most common.

Generators

Ammo, how much, what size, what guns?

Where do you buy emergency food supplies and how long will it last?

How much gasoline, how to store, how long will it store?

Home security?

BOV's mines better then yours?

BOL, where to live if SHTF?

How to get to the BOL?

What if you are away from home, how do I get back?

Emergency supplies?

I'm sure there are several more I just can't think of them right now!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> On the positive side I see a strong desire by members to be helpful and answer questions to the best of their experience.
> On the other side I see a pattern of defensively defending the choices one has made, and a failure to day by day review those choices based on evolving ever changing assessment of risks.


My first question is: why do you ask?

What are you concerned about? Others? 
That's oftentimes a stretch - most are only concerned about their primary safety and security.

The VERY REASON we (collectively) are here (well, at least for most of us) is in the hope that what we share will help *others.*

I am not able to share my very limited finances - - - so I share my time and knowledge. That is how I help others.

Does that answer your question?

But again, *why* do you ask what you ask?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you look at any forum you are going to find they are like cliques within the group as a whole. Some people actually come here to share experiences related to survival. The real preppers will tend to flock together like in a sales organization. Some people come here just to hear their heads rattle like they are on TALK RADIO. Some people come here just to get into conspiracy theories and propagate more of them. Some people come here just to be trolls and create mayhem. Some people come here to genuinely try to help others in their journey. Some people come here to connect with old friends in the Survival community. Many people come here to find someone to talk to about their concerns and be told it is okay to be a survivalist/prepper. 

I have been doing this most of my life. My parents and grandparents were survivalist. I came to an understanding years ago that i do not know everything and never will. I learn something new every day. I connect with some of the finest people you will ever meet here. I had to leave one forum I had been on for years because it had become so negative and almost violent the way everyone reacted to anything that did not agree with their views. I don't need that. I am here because I still enjoy talking to some of the GOOD People. GB


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Your answer: I am 67 or very near 67 y/o and I have no children. I have some accumulated knowledge from my 44 years surviving in remote Alaska as a Professional Hunter. I started prepping in 1964 when my then employer advised that I start collecting silver dollars and silver half dollars as he advised that they would someday be worth more than face value.

In the early 70's I converted all my money to 100 oz. silver bars @$300.00 each or $3.00 an oz. I then move to the wilderness and did a Federal Homestead up in the "Clearwater Country" near the headwater of the Susitna River.

I figure to be dead in the next 3 to 8 years. My goal is to forward as much limited wisdom as possible in the remaining time. I have been researching (Read Building) remote wilderness caches and habitable tree houses for the last two years. I have built four Homesteads in Alaska, one on Lake Clark near Dick Prenneke (http://aloneinthewilderness.com/) Whom I met twice at Port Alsworth.

I am still figuring out this internet forum stuff. :kiss:



LincTex said:


> My first question is: why do you ask?
> 
> What are you concerned about? Others?
> That's oftentimes a stretch - most are only concerned about their primary safety and security.
> ...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

> I've done my research and leaning towards ABC. Anyone have experience with ABC and willing to share?


Associate of Business Continuity. I think they renamed it to something else. It helped on a corporate level - haven't had much use of it for a personal plan. However, going through the process of getting the ABC helped with thought processes both business and personal.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

"Best gun" stuff. Best gun in the South is NOT the best gun in the Mojave.
Location,location,location.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared.
> 
> Maybe because many of us have learned to use ask.com for simple things like researching 5 gallon buckets and lid storage, or how long is salt, honey, and sugar shelf life.....till it is asked to fricking death!!!!!:nuts:
> 
> ...


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I appreciate the social contact with content. I lose interest in most social settings where cocktail chit chat and content free consume most of the time.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I find that much of the information is faulty. I DON"T want information posted by a 7 y/o that looked the info up on ask.com, I want first hand information. Example three years ago I inquired about the safety of freezing can goods down to 30* BELOW zero, over and over freezing and thawing. Everyone had an opinion, but NO one had any first hand experience.

So I moved about 300 cans of different types of food outdoors to freeze/thaw repeatedly for two years, then inspect them and eat the contents. I have about 40 cans yet to eat. But I now have first hand knowledge. I know who's knowledge I would bet my life on.

Much of what I ask on these forums is intended to stimulate people thinking, questioning the validity of their choices.



JayJay said:


> Sourdough said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because many of us have learned to use ask.com for simple things like researching 5 gallon buckets and lid storage, or how long is salt, honey, and sugar shelf life.....till it is asked to fricking death!!!!!:nuts:
> ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sourdough, your lifestyle is pretty much survival in many peoples eyes, While I admire your way of life and have often considered pursuing it, My trail has different forks. I personally feel that keeping some agricultural equipment functional after SHTF is very important, but it seems very few other believe that machines make food production exponentially easier, either they know something that I don't or the THINK they know,


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

When I first started reading these posts last year, I was drawn to how helpful everyone was and how most of you appeared to be great friends. It seemed like the majority of you were raised like I was. We were poor and we ate what we raised or what Daddy harvested. We raised different meats and gardened. We never could afford to butcher a calf but didn't know any difference. It was the same lifestyle I raised our children with. They tease me and ask me to show them how to can or dry food, but I am self taught on that. Met an older lady who asked me if I would speak to a group about what I do and I declined because i don't want anyone to know what I do. I dont tell all. This economy is so messed up and I no longer trust people. This forum has given me hope. I look forward to retiring and becoming a hermit. That is not practical however. Thank you all for the humor! When I read a negative post I get mad and chose not to read that kid anymore. I am almost 60 and I hear that trash at work. You all just stay strong and take care. Thanks again


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I personally feel that keeping some agricultural equipment functional after SHTF is very important, but it seems very few other believe that machines make food production exponentially easier,


I agree wholeheartedly... It amazes me how much work can be done (on very, very little fuel) with a compact Japanese diesel tractor. I can feed a dozen people for a decade with one 55 gallon drum of fuel (and a fair bit of manual weeding labour, but that's a given!)... the difference is indeed EXPONENTIAL.

Even an old Farmall H with a "distillate" manifold running on whatever oily brew you dumped in the tank will plow so many, many acres compared to a mule or a horse, on just 5 gallons.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Agreed Sourdough; there are times to use common sense and discernment--asking where to get a damn 5 gallon bucket isn't one.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I agree wholeheartedly... It amazes me how much work can be done (on very, very little fuel) with a compact Japanese diesel tractor. I can feed a dozen people for a decade with one 55 gallon drum of fuel (and a fair bit of manual weeding labour, but that's a given!)... the difference is indeed EXPONENTIAL.
> 
> Even an old Farmall H with a "distillate" manifold running on whatever oily brew you dumped in the tank will plow so many, many acres compared to a mule or a horse, on just 5 gallons.


I felt so great about sharing the stored gas in the shed for farm tractors (multiplied by hundreds in the community) until Gene told me they are diesel tractors.  So sad, because most have two cars and unless really stupid,:ignore: never let them get below half full. That WAS a lot of gas.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared. It becomes an ego thing of I am more prepared than you. (Note: I am guilty of this, and I apologize, I am sorry) Pride go'th before the fall.


I've noticed that people here won't entertain any theoretical situation claiming "that would never happen to me because..."

Which is the exact same attitude that completely un-prepared people have.

Ironic isn't it?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared. It becomes an ego thing of I am more prepared than you. (Note: I am guilty of this, and I apologize, I am sorry) Pride go'th before the fall.


Sourdough I agree with many of those who post on this thread, however your questioning the motives of some of the forum members is rather disturbing. Many of those here are well past the ego and feeling smarter stage, and some of them are smarter, having done that and been there. For example I have a great deal of experience with doing things primitive and I gladly pass that along with no expectation of glory. The other members here are the same way,and whom I consider friends, therefore, while I'm sure you have no Ill intentions, I sill feel rather put out and take exception to some of the things you say. If I'm wrong about this, and I've been wrong before, please feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Canadian said:


> I've noticed that people here won't entertain any theoretical situation claiming "that would never happen to me because..."
> 
> Which is the exact same attitude that completely un-prepared people have.
> 
> Ironic isn't it?


Could you provide an example of what you are talking about here? I would like to think that if I felt a scenario was totally unrealistic I would either not respond or ask questions rather than say it could never happen.

What I do see is occasionally someone worrying about TEOTWAWKI when they haven't prepared for a hurricane. To those I would respond with let's get you ready for a hurricane first.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> I notice that many of us have a smugness and a kind of feeling smarter and superior to those who have not prepared. It becomes an ego thing of I am more prepared than you. (Note: I am guilty of this, and I apologize, I am sorry) Pride go'th before the fall.


You probably are more prepared than I. If that makes you feel good, you're welcome.

Personally, I think we have a quite varied group, ranging from urban to rural, well off to scraping by, just starting to prep to multiple generations of prepping. Some of us are in a better position to offer advice and some of us have more questions. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Geek999 said:


> Could you provide an example of what you are talking about here? I would like to think that if I felt a scenario was totally unrealistic I would either not respond or ask questions rather than say it could never happen.
> 
> What I do see is occasionally someone worrying about TEOTWAWKI when they haven't prepared for a hurricane. To those I would respond with let's get you ready for a hurricane first.


Here's a whole thread:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/rules-road-post-disaster-16205/

I used to post up scenario threads and polls back when the forum was new. They always generated thoughtful responses and discussion.

Lately I can't bother since people just pick apart the scenario and say it would never happen to them.

Which is the same attitude that totally unprepared people have.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Canadian said:


> Here's a whole thread:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/rules-road-post-disaster-16205/
> 
> ...


I see folks responding well, and folks struggling to understand the scenario, but that is different from saying it can't happen.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I can learn a lot about a group, group behavior, individuals, & individuals defensiveness, aggressiveness & passiveness from just a few questions. This "Could" be helpful when making first contact with a group post SHTF.
The skill is not in the quality of the question, but careful observation of the answers and how others with-in the group react to the answer given. One can quickly figure out whom is a leader, even if they never say one word, by watching the eyes of others as a non-leader answers.
:beercheer:



camo2460 said:


> Sourdough I agree with many of those who post on this thread, however your questioning the motives of some of the forum members is rather disturbing. Many of those here are well past the ego and feeling smarter stage, and some of them are smarter, having done that and been there. For example I have a great deal of experience with doing things primitive and I gladly pass that along with no expectation of glory. The other members here are the same way,and whom I consider friends, therefore, while I'm sure you have no Ill intentions, I sill feel rather put out and take exception to some of the things you say. If I'm wrong about this, and I've been wrong before, please feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I can learn a lot about a group, group behavior, individuals, & individuals defensiveness, aggressiveness & passiveness from just a few questions...
> The skill is not in the quality of the question, but careful observation of the answers and how others with-in the group react to the answer given.


OK, so.... since I questioned your motives for asking right off-the-bat, where does that place me (in your own humble opinion)?


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, the full report is "Classified"........:kiss: That said, you are confident & secure as to your position with-in the group. However cautious and very careful as an individual.



LincTex said:


> OK, so.... since I questioned your motives for asking right off-the-bat, where does that place me (in your own humble opinion)?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> what patterns do you see with-in posts on this forum


The biggest thing this forum has over other forums that I have visited is Friendliness. You don't have to be on here very long before you start to sense the 'you're family' attitude that just makes you feel welcome. Sure new people ask the the same questions again and again but though the question is the same the answers (at least in some cases) are different because we all learn from others on here. And sometimes we have to un-learn the stuff we knew and we do because we learn smarter ways to do it. I for one like it here and am very pleased that you all allow me to be on here with ya.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hiwall said:


> The biggest thing this forum has over other forums that I have visited is Friendliness. You don't have to be on here very long before you start to sense the 'you're family' attitude that just makes you feel welcome. Sure new people ask the the same questions again and again but though the question is the same the answers (at least in some cases) are different because we all learn from others on here. And sometimes we have to un-learn the stuff we knew and we do because we learn smarter ways to do it. I for one like it here and am very pleased that you all allow me to be on here with ya.


I've found it to be quite friendly too, ever since I learned how to ignore the folks who are unfriendly.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have noticed some boards are pretty "squirrelly" (tongue in cheek) and are heavily moderated to reflect (and cater to) the administrator's opinions. Everyone here is so much nicer. You can learn a LOT here without getting all stressed out (or banned!)


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Yes, I have noticed that also........:laugh::laugh::laugh:



LincTex said:


> I have noticed some boards are pretty "squirrelly" (tongue in cheek) and are heavily moderated to reflect (and cater to) the administrator's opinions. Everyone here is so much nicer. You can learn a LOT here without getting all stressed out (or banned!)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*We are all different*



GrinnanBarrett said:


> If you look at any forum you are going to find they are like cliques within the group as a whole. Some people actually come here to share experiences related to survival. The real preppers will tend to flock together like in a sales organization. Some people come here just to hear their heads rattle like they are on TALK RADIO. Some people come here just to get into conspiracy theories and propagate more of them. Some people come here just to be trolls and create mayhem. Some people come here to genuinely try to help others in their journey. Some people come here to connect with old friends in the Survival community. Many people come here to find someone to talk to about their concerns and be told it is okay to be a survivalist/prepper.
> 
> I have been doing this most of my life. My parents and grandparents were survivalist. I came to an understanding years ago that i do not know everything and never will. I learn something new every day. I connect with some of the finest people you will ever meet here. I had to leave one forum I had been on for years because it had become so negative and almost violent the way everyone reacted to anything that did not agree with their views. I don't need that. I am here because I still enjoy talking to some of the GOOD People. GB


Your first paragraph summarizes how I see it. I see cliques. You get that no matter where you go. Some people always say the right thing and some people are always suspect. Some of us are irritating while some say the cleverest things. It is ubiquitous social dynamics.

Most people are here to share or learn more about preparedness. Many of us joined to converse with like minded people.

I can be one of those people whose posts are often too long. I am also into conspiracy theories.

People post about things they have heard, seen or read to get other's input and opinions. I see things like this and wonder how other people see them. I wonder if people will see the fallacy of things that I don't see. I don't always understand things the same way and appreciate other's opinions. I don't always agree with them, but I do not have to be right.

We are all in different places, have different concerns, and different needs.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I will agree that the vast majority of members of this forum are friendly, considerate, and helpful. Those who delight in being contrary simply for the sake of causing trouble are generally weeded out fairly quickly. 

We have a solid core that is quick to jump into a discussion and offer their perspective or experience. Fortunately, we have a consistent growth in membership, even if some are very occasional contributors. 

The only negative that I would say occurs on a regular basis is the bashing which happens automatically when certain topics are brought up. At this point, I am fairly certain of which members hate cops, hate Muslims, hate Christians, hate blacks, hate nuts in their brownies, hate lawn gnomes, hate the government, hate food coloring, hate the color blue, hate zebras, hate fluffy bunnies, hate Miley Cyrus (that's a gimme; everyone hates her).... We are all guilty. It is hard to see something that you support being torn down without defending it. 

I feel as though we could all make more of an honest attempt to see other viewpoints than those we already hold.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think a lot of people are oversupplied with guns and undersupplied with food. I wonder how many people have more guns than months of food stored.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BillS said:


> I think a lot of people are oversupplied with guns and undersupplied with food. I wonder how many people have more guns than months of food stored.


Is this a "one gun a month" test?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is only natural that any group of people that number more than one have disagreements. Debate is always good. Changing minds is difficult though. Even though many of us disagree on this or that, in no way means that we can't still be friendly.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Turtle said:


> At this point, I am fairly certain of which members hate cops, hate Muslims, hate Christians, hate blacks, hate nuts in their brownies, hate lawn gnomes, hate the government, hate food coloring, hate the color blue, hate zebras, hate fluffy bunnies, hate Miley Cyrus (that's a gimme; everyone hates her)....


HATE those lawn gnomes. And those stupid reflection balls. Yep.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> .... hate lawn gnomes,.


I dunno if "hate" is the best describer... but those little fellas flat out give me the Heebie-Jeebies... Jus' Sayin'


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Noooooo. Don't be hating on my gazing balls!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> Is this a "one gun a month" test?


It's more of a "do I have 100 guns, 20,000 rounds of ammo, and 6 weeks worth of food" question. That would be an incredibly stupid waste of money.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Would depend on where one lived. In the late 1800's PH's would go to Africa for two years with little food. I could live very well in remote south-east Alaska with what you call, "a waste of money". Have you ever looked out over a valley and watched 5,000 Caribou a day cross a river.......???



BillS said:


> It's more of a "do I have 100 guns, 20,000 rounds of ammo, and 6 weeks worth of food" question. That would be an incredibly stupid waste of money.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

hiwall said:


> It is only natural that any group of people that number more than one have disagreements. Debate is always good. Changing minds is difficult though. Even though many of us disagree on this or that, in no way means that we can't still be friendly.


 My mind gets changed often, not sure if that's good or bad,haha. I have learned a lot this past 10 years. My first time online was a real shocker!. I joined to email my son when they ' Lets Rolled 'him to war in 2003 just like I told him they would. He joined in 1998. So I got online for the first time several years later. Didn't know how to type then and don't know how today, but I manage to peck out lots of things.

People do seem to have cliques but this site is good about being fair and forgiving.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

My wife changes her mind all the time, whether I say anything or not.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Would depend on where one lived. In the late 1800's PH's would go to Africa for two years with little food. I could live very well in remote south-east Alaska with what you call, "a waste of money". Have you ever looked out over a valley and watched 5,000 Caribou a day cross a river.......???


We live in America. Early 21st century. Not Africa in the 1800s.

Caribou migrate in vast herds. You can't go outside everyday and see 5,000 of them. Even if you hunt enough game you can't live on just that. You need a lot more foods than just that. Besides needing a LOT of firewood to survive an 8 month winter. I don't think you could live well there at all.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well, I have been doing it for 44 years. So you could be wrong, either way it matters not to me.



BillS said:


> We live in America. Early 21st century. Not Africa in the 1800s.
> 
> Caribou migrate in vast herds. You can't go outside everyday and see 5,000 of them. Even if you hunt enough game you can't live on just that. You need a lot more foods than just that. Besides needing a LOT of firewood to survive an 8 month winter. I don't think you could live well there at all.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillS said:


> I think a lot of people are oversupplied with guns and undersupplied with food. I wonder how many people have more guns than months of food stored.


That's the old saying about not putting all your eggs in one basket. I happen to believe that if one listens to others here, does their own research and strive to get things in balance they should be able to have an overall good supply of all survival needs. That being said some of us are on low of fixed incomes and that makes getting a good balance much harder to achieve. I have to say that I have gained a great deal more preparedness knowledge by reading posts of those of you that have done things that I lack the knowledge of, as to the GENERALITIES, I can just ignore them and go forward.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

May not be what you are looking for, but there is one thing I keep seeing here that I find annoying. When someone, anyone, starts a new topic, the the first reply includes a quote of the entire original post. I find this very annoying when the original post is very long. I think it should be obvious that any response, especially the first response, is in response to the OP. Now it is different if a line or two are quoted and the remarks are made directly to this portion of the OP. That is just fine. Just my thoughts, not trying to ruffle feathers.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Well, I have been doing it for 44 years. So you could be wrong, either way it matters not to me.


Not everyone can live in Alaska, either.

If a huge group of people moved into your AO, you would have to change your ways of operating, very quickly.

Imagine how much influence just 100 people, one per square mile, would change things in a 10 mile by 10 mile square. I believe life would become very different.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> Well, I have been doing it for 44 years. So you could be wrong, either way it matters not to me.


:beercheer:
there are those of us who walk the walk sourdough............then there are others that just talk the talk...........easy ta' figure out who them be'z.....:beercheer:


----------

